# Spearfishing on the "O" 3/26/12



## jamesw21 (Feb 26, 2011)

Had a great day on the water. Vis was around 30-40ft. The AJ put up one hell of a fight. 20 lbs. I can't imagine shooting a very large one. Maybe Clay can put up some video later of the fight... he was up above me laughing his ass off I'm sure.


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Awesome. The water looks great


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Nice pair ya got there!


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Hell yeah brotha!! Great report!!!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

You better believe I was laughin my ass off!! but I did get good footage. it will end up in the next movie. You handled it like a champ though.

Was a great crew and beautiful water. saltwater Dave and I didn't get any fish, but a day underwater is still agreat day. Water was so clear, had pods of spotted dolphin all around the boat. 
























Since the AJ's wanted nothing to do with me, I started lookin around at other stuff. Found some beautiful shells for jackie, I haven't ever seen these spiny shells this big.









Beautiful sunset on the Gulf as usual coming back in.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Nice pictures and thanks for the report, gents.


----------



## Berry (Mar 8, 2011)

Damn nice looking water, looks like a sales brochure


----------



## Domtasc (Sep 18, 2009)

Awesome pics Clay-Doh. What kinda camera do you have?


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Those pics were taken with my girlfriends Nikon CoolPix. Just a plane ole camera!


----------

